

Stock markets closed Tuesday as well - niggler
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/29/us-markets-stocks-idUSBRE89L0A420121029

======
niggler
Apparently it is definitively closed: <http://www.cnbc.com/id/49589936>

